# 996 Steering Wheel on mkiv jetta



## miami18tjetta (Jun 26, 2005)

What is needed to allow this to happen?


----------



## miami18tjetta (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: 996 Steering Wheel on mkiv jetta (miami18tjetta)*

If it matters, it is a 2000 jetta with 3 spoke existing wheel.


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: 996 Steering Wheel on mkiv jetta (miami18tjetta)*

I am about to do the same.....well I have a porsche black edition steering wheel. I will visit porsche this week and try to get the wiring diagram and also the adapter to make good connections. I will wiring in the radio controls too!


----------



## miami18tjetta (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: 996 Steering Wheel on mkiv jetta (Notabora2)*

Mainly I'm looking for direction on what hub adapter to use, if required. Any any other additional parts I might need.


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: 996 Steering Wheel on mkiv jetta (miami18tjetta)*

Yes, You will need an adapter. I will take a pick of mine for you. I got mine from the place that I got the wheel from. I dont have any contact with him anymore.


----------



## myfirstGLI (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: 996 Steering Wheel on mkiv jetta (Notabora2)*

im going to rebump this thread bc im looking to do a wheel swap on my mk4 gli to either a porsche wheel or a mk5 wheel, neither of which i can find any actual information on


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 996 Steering Wheel on mkiv jetta (myfirstGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myfirstGLI* »_im going to rebump this thread bc im looking to do a wheel swap on my mk4 gli to either a porsche wheel or a mk5 wheel, neither of which i can find any actual information on

Mk5 wheel swap will be easy.
Drill 2 new holes into the Mk5 wheel for your air bag spiral cassette pins. They are located below center of the hub.
This link shows the Mk5 wheel, you can compare the holes with the Audi wheel shown in the other link.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4598855
Audi wheel link.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...67182


----------

